# Swedish: mitt i/mitt på



## Eline0909

säger man jag träffade/mötte henne mitt i stan
eller jag träffade/mötte henne mitt på stan?

Tack på förhand


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, _i _är nog det enda alternativet här. 

Även om det heter _gå på stan_/_vara på stan_ så är det nog begränsat till de uttrycken. När man talar om staden i dess normala betydelse så är det alltid _i_ som används.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Om man vill markera så är det "mitt i stan", men man kan också säga "träffade/mötte henne på stan" så tror jag de flesta uppfattar det att man träffades "mitt i stan". "Mitt på" används om en specifik plats, t ex "mitt på torget", "mitt på gatan/trottoaren" etc.


----------



## Lugubert

AutumnOwl said:


> man kan också säga "träffade/mötte henne på stan" så tror jag de flesta uppfattar det att man träffades "mitt i stan". "Mitt på" används om en specifik plats, t ex "mitt på torget", "mitt på gatan/trottoaren" etc.


Inte i mitt språk. "Träffade på sta'n" kan för mig vara en bra bit från centrums centrum.

Eländiga prepositioner! Jämför "bo i Göteborg/Västergötland/Sverige" med  "bo på Gotland". I Göteborg finns (eller åtminstone fanns) en skillnad  mellan stadsdelar: "bo i Örgryte" men "bo på Gårda".


----------



## cocuyo

Distinktionen när det gäller stadsdelar eller andra platser är kanske mest tydlig när det gäller öar. 

Man bor i Göteborg, på Hisingen, och man bor i Stockholm, på Södermalm, Kungsholmen eller Essingen, alla öar, men också andra stadsdelar, som inte är öar får prepositionen _på_, som Östermalm eller Norrmalm. Anomalin är kanske Gamla Stan, där begreppet _stad _styr prepositionen oaktat det är en ö, så man kan bo i Gamla Stan. Annars bor man på Gotland, på Kuba och på Åland. När det gäller förorterna till Stockholm bor man i regel i dem, i Skärholmen (som inte är en ö), i Nacka, i Upplands Väsby, i Saltsjöbaden, men på Lidingö, som är en ö. 

När det gäller nationer på öar varierar bruket. Man säger på Irland, på Island, på Färöarna, men i Nya Zeeland, i Japan, i Indonesien. Det kan ses som att om det är en ö så blir det på, om det är flera så blir det i, men det är inte konsekvent, en arkipelag som Åland får prepositionen på, och en stor ö som Australien får prepositionen i. Så det är inte alldeles enkelt och inte helt styrt av regler när det ska vara på eller i.


----------



## Tjahzi

Lugubert said:


> Inte i mitt språk. "Träffade på sta'n" kan för mig vara en bra bit från centrums centrum.
> 
> Eländiga prepositioner! Jämför "bo i Göteborg/Västergötland/Sverige" med  "bo på Gotland". I Göteborg finns (eller åtminstone fanns) en skillnad  mellan stadsdelar: "bo i Örgryte" men "bo på Gårda".



Jag skulle då aldrig säga _bo på gårda_, trots att jag ser mig själv som Göteborgare. Dock har jag hört motsvarande konstruktion i _på__ Rosengård_ (i Malmö). Uppenbarligen handlar det om att ordet _gård_ kräver prepositionen _på_, men att allteftersom namnen grammatikaliseras, prepositionen övergår till den standardiserade _i_.


----------



## Tjahzi

Angående bruket av prepositioner vid önationer har jag alltid irriterat mig på folk som använt _i_ om öar. Detta ledde till att jag började gräva lite i saken och kom fram till att det var extremt oregelbundet. Ett tag tycktes det som om antalet öar i fråga var det avgörande, sen som att  huruvida namnet i fråga var namnet på en ö, ett land eller både och påverkade. Till sist kom jag fram till att det inte gick att sätta upp någon mer regel än "pratar man om en enskild ska man använda _på_". Det är ju dock ganska tolkningsbart vad exakt man refererar till. För att illustrera problemet lite har jag sammanfattat lite olika exempel som använder olika lösningar (medveten om att vissa kan diskuteras...).

*En ö* men ändå _*i*_: Bahrain, Singapore, Taiwan.
*En ö* och *på*: Madagaskar, Jamaica, Grönland
*Flera öar* men ändå _*på*, _huvudön har *samma namn* som landet/provinsen: Hawaii, Malta
*Flera öar* men ändå *på*, huvudön och landet/provinsen har *olika namn*: Maldiverna, Färöarna, Åland, Barbados.
*Flera öar* och *i*, huvudön har *samma namn* som landet/provinsen: Hong Kong
*Flera öar* och *i*, huvudön och landet/provinsen har *olika namn*: Japan, Indonesien, Filipinerna


----------



## cocuyo

Det är väl framför allt när det gäller nationer på öar som man kan använda både *på* och *i*. Jag har både hört andra använda i Kuba, där jag har varit många gånger, och på samma sätt förekommer att man säger i Jamaica, helt enkelt för att man just när man säger så uppfattar det som ett land och inte som en ö i första hand. Så man kan nog utgå ifrån att förvirringen är nära nog total. Kanske inte helt; om man tänker sig att det handlar om huruvida man betraktar det i första hand som ett land eller som en ö, så kan man anta att om Kingston är huvudstad i Jamaica (landet), så borde Kingston också ligga på Jamaica (ön)
. 
När det gäller de stockholmska malmarna finns en viss logik i på, eftersom man när det gäller berg och åsar också använder prepositionen på.


----------



## Lugubert

Tjahzi said:


> Jag skulle då aldrig säga _bo på gårda_, trots att jag ser mig själv som Göteborgare.


Jag är inte helt förvånad; jag är ju nästan tre gånger så gammal som du.

Å andra sidan förvånas jag av en uppgift i Björseth: Göteborgsspråket (1958):


> Uttrycket på stan uppfattas som stockholmska. I Göteborg heter det sedan gammalt Jag såg honom i stan.


Så en liten korrigering: det ska vara Gårda, göteborgare.


----------



## Tjahzi

Precis, jag tog i princip mig själv som ett exempel på språkförändring.

Faktiskt rätt intressant, det slår mig nu att uttrycket _i stan_ låter ok för mig i vissa sammanhang.

Ursäkta.


----------

